# Best mileage tracker apps and tax software?? What you guys using??



## Nineonline (May 25, 2017)

What app and/or software is everyone using?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GPAYQNQ/?tag=ubne0c-20

Then I use an excel spreadsheet to compile and total everything up/ or open office calculator would work as well.

K.I.S.S

Keep it stupid simple.

The problem with using apps is you can forget to turn them on or off, or they will not add all business miles in.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

I use an "app" called The Trip Odometer to track miles, then I copy the end results on an App called Notepad, and then I enter that into an Excel spreadsheet.

It's much more accurate than relying on cellular connection to track GPS.


----------



## Valstar (May 26, 2017)

I use Triplog. It works well for me. I pay 3.00 a month for the full version. You can use it for free but less features. Back up often and save trips if you need to reboot phone so you dont lose miles. I back up daily to sd card just in case. Havent had any problems yet... Make sure the app is acceptable to the IRS requirements which ever you choose. Triplog is. It shows Business miles and personal miles. You can set it to auto start when your bluetooth connects to the car or do a manual start. You can also track expenses and car maintenance by uploading receipts. If you take the mileage deduction you dont need receipts but its nice to see in a chart what your expenses are in a neat little graph.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Mile IQ was never accurate for me on iPhone se

I just put starting miles, closing miles and $ made every time I drive.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Valstar said:


> I use Triplog. It works well for me. I pay 3.00 a month for the full version. You can use it for free but less features. Back up often and save trips if you need to reboot phone so you dont lose miles. I back up daily to sd card just in case. Havent had any problems yet... Make sure the app is acceptable to the IRS requirements which ever you choose. Triplog is. It shows Business miles and personal miles. You can set it to auto start when your bluetooth connects to the car or do a manual start. You can also track expenses and car maintenance by uploading receipts. If you take the mileage deduction you dont need receipts but its nice to see in a chart what your expenses are in a neat little graph.


I second that... I tried the free trial for 3 other apps before I settled on Triplog. It's the only app I pay for and one that I would recommend. It's accurate, reliable, works quietly in the background. Can be set to only start when the phone is plugged in and speed is 5mph or more. This prevents tracking while riding in another car with the phone in your pocket. Also weekly reports so a copy is in my google acct, the Triplog storage servers and I download my email to my dropbox folder which syncs to 3 other computers I own along being in the dropbox cloud. Can't say enough good things about this app. Oh and at the end of the year it creates a IRS approved report for your mileage (I've tested it out and it looks ok to me).


----------



## UberSelect07 (May 17, 2016)

I use MyRideTrac. Tracks empty miles too. One month free trial. 1.99/month... cheap... I pay for it in the first 3 minutes of driving each month. Simple and good value.


----------



## James R. Willard (Nov 18, 2017)

I have used many of the mileage tracking apps and sometimes I prefer to use what's already available until I discovered the best mileage tracking app which is MileGo. I've been using it for so long on my trips and I found it very useful. It helps me a lot, especially on my business trips.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GPAYQNQ/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Then I use an excel spreadsheet to compile and total everything up/ or open office calculator would work as well.
> 
> ...


I'll one up you there and go for the $0 version

Just jot it down the odometer readings to your phones notepad app. On iPhone that's the yellow notes app. If you back up your phone regularly to iCloud, dropbox, your laptop, whatever you can always ensure it is somewhere else in the event you lose your phone.


----------



## UberSelect07 (May 17, 2016)

The IRS requires you to keep a contemporaneous log. This means that you write down your mileage as you are driving. This is a huge pain in the keester. I use MyRideTrac to do this. It tracks my mileage, shows me a ribbon map of where I have driven (not separate maps, but all of my driving stitched together to show all of my driving for a date) and I can send a spreadsheet to myself that contains a log of my driving, the mileage, the and the deduction... and I can track my empty miles too. I log all of my expenses into the app also. I have tried the others out there and have found this app to be pretty darn easy and good value. I save the spreadsheet at the end of the year (I send myself a report from 1/1/17 - 12/31/17) and print the spreadsheet to keep with my tax records. I suppose I could just save it in my email or on disk, but I print a copy to keep with my records.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nineonline said:


> What app and/or software is everyone using?


A pen and a log book. Never fails. Can't be hacked, can't crash and with a different writing utensil nearly every day it appears to be authentic.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Nineonline said:


> What app and/or software is everyone using?


Nothing you will find will catch everything like this. Best device I ever owned.. Software is perfect to.
It pays for itself.

It creates a log for you and you can make notes. Its awesome. It does not miss 1 mile and there is no delay. It is always on just leave it plugged in in the car and forget it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubernomics said:


> Nothing you will find will catch everything like this. Best device I ever owned.. Software is perfect to.
> It pays for itself.
> 
> It creates a log for you and you can make notes. Its awesome. It does not miss 1 mile and there is no delay. It is always on just leave it plugged in in the car and forget it.


How do you tell your personal miles from your business miles?

Just curious...


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> How do you tell your personal miles from your business miles?
> 
> Just curious...


Trust me when I say this thing does everything for you. You know what you did for personal each day. You log in on the site, click "edit trips" then click the little icon next to the trip a couple times until it says personal and bam your done. if trips are regular trips you take for personal you can make the device recognize it but you can figure that out in your free time. the device also has a button you can click once when on a personal trip and it will record it as personal.

Once you get it set up set its all good never have to do anything again really. Just set up your WiFi passcodes at the locations you like or they have another device for $10 more that takes care of the Internet in the device.. It is a higher monthly subscription though. You can use hotspot on your phone when you get in just turn on your hotspot and the mile ace will upload data real quick...so fast.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

1) Reset trip odo, go drive, and type in the trip mileage showing the date and a text log to myself when done driving. (You can even orate it into the phone with bluetooth: "January 23, log 90 miles" .)
To compile: Take the text log, open a spreadsheet program, dump the data into a two-column page as a starting point. That comma is important for a spreadsheet Comma-Delimited List.

2) TurboTax personal business version


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> 1) Reset trip odo, go drive, and type in the trip mileage showing the date and a text log to myself when done driving. (You can even orate it into the phone with bluetooth: "January 23, log 90 miles" .)
> To compile: Take the text log, open a spreadsheet program, dump the data into a two-column page as a starting point. That comma is important for a spreadsheet Comma-Delimited List.
> 
> 2) TurboTax personal business version


Ahhh no thanks..lol. Some things are just better leaving to people who specialize in what they do like mileace. For the price I pay I can handle the cost with an hours worth of work for an entire month.


----------

